
How did you find a mentor? - foxFive
I&#x27;m currently looking for a mentor, and would love to listen to any advice HN has to offer. Currently I am learning C on my own, but have no experience in the field. How did you find a mentor? Was the experience worth it? If you were a mentor did you find any value in the relationship? Thanks in advance! Also feel free to contact me at n_villela(at)yahoo.com
======
phereford
I found my mentor through my first paid web development job. The experience is
absolutely worth it. That experience happened almost 10 years ago and I still
catch up with him every so often.

I have been a mentor in the past (and present) and there is immense value it
brings to me and the organization I am employed by.

Depending on what you are looking to gain from the relationship, I would
recommend watching some C live coding streams or finding meetups for that in
your area. You could also find some LinkedIn groups and reach out for a
coffee/google hangout to start the process.

------
clishem
Might be helpful:

[http://pindancing.blogspot.nl/2010/12/answer-to-will-you-
men...](http://pindancing.blogspot.nl/2010/12/answer-to-will-you-mentor-me-
is.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400288)

~~~
foxFive
Thank you for the links. I am currently reading them, and will try to apply
the information gleaned.

